# Liquid soap with milk



## Psalm 23 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi.  I wasn't quite sure where to put this question...hopefully this is right....anyway...

I am wondering if it is possable to make milk shower gel.  Or shower gel with milk...however I should say that   Has anyone tried this before?  Does anyone have a recipe?
What about hand soap?
Thanks!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi 

This is a very good recipe with coconut milk:

400 ml coconutmilk 
200 ml oil (i.e. almond oil etc.)
30 ml panthenol 
1 Tea spoon Fluidlecitin LL
1 ML Xanthan
2 big spoon salt
2 big spoon honey
100 ml Betain 
Perfume as wished

Sorry, my English is not the best. Hope I explained it clear. Feel free to ask me, if it's not clear.....   

Caroline


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks!  Do you think I can substitiute the coconut milk with sheep milk?


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 6, 2009)

You're welcome   !

It's worth to try it with sheep milk! Maybe you have to use some alcohol to preserve it.

Wish you good luck. Please let me know how you like it


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 6, 2009)

You are so sweet!  Thanks again!


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 6, 2009)

oops   I forgot to ask about the  Ingredients  in the last post..
I am not familliar with Fluidlecitin, Xanthan, or Betain.  What are they and where should I buy them?


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 6, 2009)

Xanthan Gum is a thickener (a super thickener)
Best place I've found to get it is ebay unless you want to buy it by the pound then herbco.com has a very good price for it


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi 

Betain might be the German name (I am from Switzerland). Here find information in English:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trimethylglycine

Fluidlecithin might also be the German name. It is an emulsifier (a natural one, in general gained from soy) which we use, in general, for bath oils, creams etc. You can replace it with other emulsifier such as Tegomuls etc. Sorry, don't know so much about those words in English. Am still searching. Maybe someone other can help out?

[/url]


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, I have been doing quite a bit of research myself, and have found that yes, Fluidlecithin is German, (all the things that come up when I searched were where we used it here on the forum and after that a bunch German articles or somthing.  Betain is apparently a "sweet tasting alkaloid that occurs in sugar beets."  Thanks to the online dictionary 
What kind of a place would you buy it from?    
 Yes, maybe somebody will come along who has bought these things before and might know what they are called in English    Well, at least if this doesn’t end up working out…I’ll have learned some German words! I woudl love to speak another language.  Pretty cool how people all over the globe can post here  
Thank you so much Caroline for all your help!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi   

Well, German you can always use *smile*! Hihi, you can visit me soon then ;-)

I buy those things in Germany from http://www.behawe.com. But maybe I can find out where to buy in the US.
I found another explanation in english for Betain:
http://www.useful-chemicals.com/?p=37.    Hope it helps....

The INCI for Betain is called: Cocamidopropyl Betaine 


Fluidlecithin is not the problem, isn't? Please let me know.....


I love English and am planning to improve. I used to work in English for a large Consulting Company. But, unfortunately, I loose some of it, as I do not work there anymore. My native language is Swiss German and French. I guess that's a good thing living in Europe. We have a variety of languages to learn ;-)

Have a nice day!
Caroline


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 7, 2009)

..


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Artisan soap ;-)

Yes, I use preservatifs. I put 70g Alcohol (for cosmetics) in the recipe. This works very good.

Caroline


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 7, 2009)

..


----------



## kittywings (Nov 7, 2009)

You can get xanthan gum at the grocery store... usually in the "health food" section.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 7, 2009)

All righty.  Thanks everyone.  I think I can figure this out!  

Wow Caroline...that is so cool that you can speak so many languages!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you Psalm!

Just checked your website. You have sooo nice puppies


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for your comments on the pups! 

So in what "form" do you buy Betain in?  I searched it on Google, but all I found was capsules...like medicine pills or something.  Is the stuff you use liquid? 
 I did find "Fluid Lecithin” But it didn't have the LL at the end and the words were separated.  Hopefully that's just the English spelling 
Oh, and can you use any oil in it?  Is the alcohol you use just regular rubbing alcohol?  

(Edit)  Wait a minute....this recipe doesn't call for any Potassium hydroxide or anything...how does this work?  

So sorry to be asking so many questions!


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 8, 2009)

..


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 8, 2009)

I absolutely agree with artisan soap!

Uuuh, I did not know that we have such different products ;-). But it's very interesting.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow.  How interesting about the ingrediants...yes...I was really confused about no hydroxide of any sort, but I get it now   It's kind of like hand milling.  You add what you like to an already made soap base (sort of), right?  
Thanks for the links artisan soaps.  
Do you think that milk soap is any more likely to go bad than regular water based?  
Thank you!


----------

